

Azure is DOWN - midnitewarrior
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/

======
jeffrey89
The previous discussion was deleted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630)
?

~~~
gus_massa
Probably because there was another live discussion about the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627588)

------
erjjones
[http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/status/)

~~~
midnitewarrior
If you click my link, it goes to the same place.

------
midnitewarrior
"All services are working properly." = LIES.

~~~
ohyesyodo
Status page is completely broken. I have been refreshing for an hour and seen
like 5 different variants of information and all have been incorrect.

------
socceroos
The status page is showing everything is fine? Has this been resolved already?

~~~
midnitewarrior
No. I can't reach my VMs or my Azure dashboard. Also, check
[http://www.dotnetrocks.com](http://www.dotnetrocks.com) \-- that is hosted on
Azure Websites and it is non-responsive.

~~~
ohyesyodo
According to status page a fix has been applied, but DNR is still down. Maybe
they have to spin up a couple of VMs..

